# Diamond Vs Regular ??



## elim777 (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi, i recently got a 5 inch Rhom, his black spots are quite visible. But I was wondering if he's a Normal Rhom or Diamond Rhom ??? he has a little bit of those diamond glitter scales spread out on his body, but not as much of it like my other 8 inch rhom. What you think? regular or diamond ?


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=85762


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

to put it plainly same sh*t different pile

if you truly believe that your rhom has diamond scaling then its a diamond rhom. but scientifically they are all the same. Its like people, same species different colours thats it.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

It's like pitbulls , you got rednoses, bluenoses, brindles and whatever else but in the end they're all pitbulls......


----------

